# pains during 2ww



## sam19 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi all
I am new to chattin but i am on my 3rd ivf and am on 2ww at mo.It is so hard having all these symptoms and not knowing. I am having slight stomach cramps and my boobs are hurting like mad is this the dreaded af Am are normal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sam


----------



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

Hi Sam

Hope the 2 ww isnt driving you too insane. You shouldnt read too much into your symptoms as they can be affected by the cyclogest. Also they can be different on each try, believe me as i did 4 attempts at ICSI and felt different each time. I was convinced it hadnt worked again on the last try as i was spotting from day 10 and felt as if af was on her way but got a +ive result!
All the best for your test date.
Karen & Benjamin


----------



## karen worthington (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi Sam,

I'm also on the 2ww its playing havoc with my mind   when do you test I'm testing on 23rd as its been 2 weeks then and hospital cant see me till 27th    anyway hun im sending you lots of     and a good splash of  

Wishing you all the best

Love Karen xxxx


----------



## sam19 (Sep 11, 2004)

Thankyou both for your optimism, i am being tested on 25th but i so want to test myself. I will contain myself for now!!!!

                        luv Sam


----------



## daviniag (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi ladies it's my first time chatting too. On first cycle of ICSI and 1w into my 2ww..I'm also doing a test on 23rd..very nervous.getting stomach cramps and boobs also hurting like mad but who knows!!! TCC for 5 years. Nice to know others are going through the same..it doesn't make you feel so alien. Good luck to all of you xxx


----------



## sam19 (Sep 11, 2004)

It is good to know you are not alone isnt it? Does anyone know how soon you can test yourself after transfer? Im not sure i can wait til 25th  

                                Luv Sam xxxx


----------



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

Hi Sam

I actually tested on day 10 as i was spotting, then did 3 more!!!
I think they say that the hcg is definately out of the body at 14 days post transfer, but i think its ok to test on day 12..try to hold out to day 14 though, just to be safe.

Karen & Benjamin


----------



## sam19 (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks Karen and Benjamin,
                  I will do my utmost to hold on but i cant promise anything!!!! I was feeling ok yesterday and quite positive. Today it seems to have gone   my tummy ache is back and im convinced af is near. How soon can the dreaded thing come after et?



                              Sam xx


----------



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

Hi Sam
On my first 3 tries af showed up around days 9/10, thats why i thought it was all over again, when i started spotting on day 10 again.
What day did you have et??

Karen & Benjamin


----------



## sam19 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Karen, 
              I had et on 10th, so am only 7dpt   is it too soon for af?

                        Luv Sam xx


----------



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

Hi Sam

I would have thought so, its such a nightmare they should rename it to the 2 week torture!!!
I really hope you get the +ive result.
Karen & Benjamin


----------

